# "compañía mixta"



## maesepedro

de verdad no lo encuentro en ningún lugar. hay alguien que sepa la traducción al inglés de _compañía mixta_?

gracias,


el titerero.


----------



## fenixpollo

No, no conozco el término. ¿Puedes darnos un poco de información sobre el término y una oración completa como ejemplo?

Gracias.


----------



## rocamadour

maesepedro said:


> Lo tengo ya en el foro general, pero a ver si atraigo a un especialista navegando por estos hilos más técnicos. el término comercial "compañía mixta" es desconocida para mí en inglés. ¿cómo lo traducirían?
> 
> un saludo,
> 
> el titerero.


 
Hola maesepedro/titerero! 
Yo no soy nativa ni de inglés ni de español, y tampoco soy una especialista, pero me atrevo a sugerirte *joint venture *(en italiano lo utilizamos igual al inglés, pero a veces lo he visto traducido con "società mista", que me imagino pueda corresponder a tu "compañía mixta"... ).
Es solo un intento... pero mejor que nada!


----------



## maesepedro

vale-supongo que lo debería haber aclarado desde el principio. "compañía mixta" por ejemplo: (sacado de _El País_)



> Bolivia nacionalizará las compañías mixtas con socios multinacionales en las que se compruebe corrupción o incumplimiento de inversiones comprometida



¿serían compañías que se responsabilizan de los servicios públicos o energía [tradicionalmente apropiados por el estado en estos nuevos gobiernos de izquierdas del siglo xxi] que tienen un consejo de administración mixta-es decir, hecho de nacionales y de extranjeros, o de empresas cuyas ganancias se dividen entre la internacional y el estado?

a ver si esto lo aclara...


----------



## ealtes

"Mixed company", I would say.

For example, if you and a friend are in a group of people, and you were going to be talking about Communism but you didn't want to offend anybody because several Communists were present, you'd say, "Hey, let's talk about this later. We are in mixed company."

Or maybe I'm completely wrong.


----------



## maesepedro

Rocamadour,

me parece más que adecuado...veré si alquien más opina. ¡Gracias!


----------



## rholt

I always heard it called, "mixed capital", to refer to joint ventures.


----------



## Peter P

Correcto, aunque no conozco la lengua italiana, lo he visto escrito así al referirse a compañía mixta y en inglés el término que he visto hasta ahora es joint venture.


----------



## Soy Yo

Generalmente, (creo que) se usa "mixed company" para indicar que hay hombres y mujeres presentes... y que debemos tener cuidado de no ofender el oído femenino.

We really shouldn't discuss this in mixed company.


----------



## Peter P

rholt
En el caso de mixed capital, lo conozco cuando se refiere al fondo (o capital) monetario. He escuchado compañía con capital nacional, con capital extranjero y capital mixto.  Espero algún especialista en la materia o conocedor de la misma abunde un poco más para aumentar nuestros conocimientos.


----------



## rocamadour

¿Nadie tiene un diccionario comercial inglés-español para averiguar si *joint venture* corresponde (o no) a *compañía mixta*?


----------



## maesepedro

Sí, estoy de acuerdo. "mixed company" es históricamente un entorno donde hombres y mujeres están presentes pero me parece que se podría entender como cualquier situación social donde hay una mezcla de grupos / gustos / perspectivas.

No tiene nada que ver con el término comercial que busco, pero de todas maneras, gracias por la sugerencia.

Me han sugerido en otro foro el término "joint-venture" o "mixed-capital"

¿les suena?


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo que _mixed-capital_ me parece buena opción... A ver si hay alguien con más experiencia corporativa que pueda corraborar...

Saludos.


----------



## outkast

Una compañía mixta es aquella en las que los capitales públicos del estado se asocian con capitales privados con un fin común. No idea how to say it in English.


----------



## Peter P

*joint‚ ven‚ture*   a business enterprise in which two or more companies enter a temporary partnership. Abbr.: JV, J.V — joint‚ ven‚turer. — joint‚ ven‚turing. joint-ven•ture    (joint‚ven‚chƒr)  v., -tured, -tur•ing  Informal.— v.i.1. to establish or enter a joint venture or partnership. — v.t.2. to establish or run as a joint venture. 

_From Random House Unabridge Electronic Dictionary._


----------



## maesepedro

*mixed-capital* me parece lo más adecuado, en visperas de una respuesta de algún experto financiero...


----------



## mlebrunc

Hola a todos.

A continuación, encontrarán la información que conseguí para el mejor entendimiento del concepto "compañía o empresa mixta". Espero les sea de utilidad.

Empresas mixtas (De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

*Empresas mixtas* es un termino usado en la industria petrolera que sirve para explicar la producción compartida, se traduce en que la empresa extranjera cancela al país anfitrión con una fracción de la producción fijada o cualquier otro mecanismo que se fije en un convenio, usualmente un contrato por las inversiones que esta realiza en las operaciones y mantemiento de las instalalciones de producción petrolera.
El país anfitrión tan sólo tiene que contar los barriles de crudo producidos y fiscalizar que le paguen la cuota acordada. Este arreglo contractual se da en países en vías de desarrollo, que no tienen la infraestructura productiva propia, ni han desarrollado capital intelectual para acometer las operaciones y el mantenimiento, por tanto, dependen del capital transnacional para el desarrollo de su base de reservas de hidrocarburos, es decir, es la forma más primitiva de participación del capital transnacional en la producción petrolera en los países en desarrollo.



Joint venture (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

A joint venture (often abbreviated JV) is an entity formed between two or more parties to undertake economic activity together. The parties agree to create a new entity by both contributing equity, and they then share in the revenues, expenses, and control of the enterprise. The venture can be for one specific project only, or a continuing business relationship such as the Sony Ericsson joint venture. This is in contrast to a strategic alliance, which involves no equity stake by the participants, and is a much less rigid arrangement.
Organizations can also form joint ventures, for example, a child welfare organization in the Midwest initiated a joint venture whose mission is to develop and service client tracking software for human service organizations. The five partners all sit on the joint venture corporation's board, and together have been able to provide the community with a much-needed resource.
The phrase generally refers to the _purpose_ of the entity and not to a type of entity. Therefore, a joint venture may be a corporation, limited liability company, partnership or other legal structure, depending on a number of considerations such as tax and tort liability.


Así mismo, les remito definiciones encontradas en la _web_:

View attachment Empresas mixtas joint venture.doc
 
Saludos,

mlebrunc


----------



## berchich

I can't find a conclusive answer to this, but I seem to remember something about in economics a mixed economy is one where ownership is split between public and provate sectors.  this could mean that a compania mixta is one where both the state and private interests have ownership ie. a public-private partnership.


----------

